# Sullivan county, NH - Adulte Male Please help me! An old member needs you...



## Melissajo87 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys. I haven't posted in about 3 years because of a very busy life. My old screen name was azs2009. I'm here today with a heavy heart because I need to find a home for my best friend Aschen. I want to start by saying I never in a million years would ever thought I would have to give him up. However, my two year old son has a critical illness called mitochondrial disease. We are in and out of the hospital constantly. One time we had to stay an entire week. I have the resources to have my dogs both let out and taken care of, however Aschen has very bad separation anxiety that I've fought with his entire life. The people who will let the dogs out and play with them no longer wish to keep cleaning up after Aschen, who poops and pees in his crate or on the floor almost immediately after I leave. I spend almost an hour a day cleaning up after him and giving him baths to get it out of his hair (long coat). He also just looks over all distressed. I am terrified of re homing him, I am so scared someone will get tired of his anxiety and just dump him in a shelter. I've transported and also fostered before, and I know how bad this is for the dogs. I feel incredibly terrible, but he really needs a home where someone can work with him. He's friendly and wonderful but it's not fair to him to be put through this. I don't mind waiting for the right rescue to open up, however i never know when i will end up in the hosptal with my son again. i love him and really want what's best, please help!


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

Where are you, if you feel okay sharing those details? Did you already post on sites/FB pages like The German Shepherd Dog Community? If not, want me to do some networking?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Melissa - please put your location up. Have you contacted his breeder? Have you contacted any area rescues?

Please discuss adoption policies with a reputable rescue so you can screen homes for him if need be. You'll get a lot of people coming out of the woodwork if you cross post on sites like craigslist or facebook.


----------



## Melissajo87 (Jul 8, 2013)

I am located in Sullivan county, New Hampshire. I do not mind if you share information on Facebook.


----------



## Melissajo87 (Jul 8, 2013)

I really wanted to try and get him into German shepherd rescue of New England, however their website states that they very rarely take in new dogs because of over filling. That's really the only repeatable rescue I know of around here.


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Melissa - please put your location up. Have you contacted his breeder? Have you contacted any area rescues?
> 
> Please discuss adoption policies with a reputable rescue so you can screen homes for him if need be. You'll get a lot of people coming out of the woodwork if you cross post on sites like craigslist or facebook.


Yeah, good point. Someone on the net could be any old creep and might or might not take care of him.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Melissa, I am so sorry you are going through this. A friend's child has Mitochondrial disease as well and it is definitely grueling on the family. I am in Carroll County, NH. I can't take him currently (if only it were a few months later and our house was done), but if there is anything I can do to help, I'm more than willing to.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would still contact GSD Rescue of New England with your dilemma. They do courtesy listings, and may even be able to offer some advice/suggestions.

Good luck with your son, hugs to you all


----------



## Melissajo87 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you for adding my info at the top. I have left a message with Gsrne, I hope they can help :-(.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Melissa, Have you looked into helping Achen with anti anxiety medication for his separation anxiety? An excellent article about criteria when to medicate: 
http://suzanneclothier.com/the-articles/3-ps-does-your-dog-need-medication 
If feasible in your situation, I suggest a visit to a veterinary behaviorist in your area: For The Public ACVB

Did Achen's sep anx begin or increase with the arrival of a special needs child? Could it be that he worries especially when the boy leaves the house b/c he is concerned about his boy? If so, the sep anx might already diminish in a different home situation.

I am glad you contacted GSRNE. 

I am so sorry that you are in this situation. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Melissajo87 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Update*

Hello everyone. I wanted to update you all on ashen's situation. One of my friends has agreed to do a week trial with him to see how it goes! He has a large home with several wooded acres and is a very responsible dog owner. We are almost through the week and aschen has done wonderful. My friend is home much more often than I am (he works in after school and summer programs for troubled youth and is only gone 4-5 hours a day). Since we began the week trial, aschen had one accident on the first day, we are thinking because he was nervous in the new area. Aschen is getting along great with my friend's golden retriever, they seem like they would make great friends. 

My friend is aware that Aschen's issues may arise again after a few months since this seems to happen in cycles. He wishes to keep working with him if this happens, but if it has become to much, he has promised to return him to me and also agrees that a shelter is a terrible place for Aschen. 

GSRNE has taken my information, however, has not contacted me since. I am really hoping this goes well for aschen, and for my friend. It will also be nice that I will only be a half hour away and could always visit with him. This also could not come at a better time, since my son will need biopsies that will require hospital stays shortly. 

I really thank you all for your help, and will update the situation if there are any issues or if my friend may need advice reguarding behavioral issues that may arise. Thank you again...

Melissa


----------

